# What is your rat's favorite treat?



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Just wondering here. I haven't had rats for years up until about a couple months ago when I got Nibble and Brain on a whim while picking up some crickets at the pet store for our pet tarantula.

However, it seems that I wasted money on the Nutra-Puffs that I bought earlier this month when I went to the store to pick up some supplies (Bedding/Food)

My rats prefer a little bit of peanut butter (Yes I know there's a risk of choking but I'm careful with them) or something else. I actually tried the Nutra Puffs myself (I used to do the same with Cat and Dog Food) and they didn't taste anything like berries to me. Must be why my girls don't like em much. My niece's Rats seem to like the puffs more than mine...

Do you folks have a certain type of store bought treat that your rats just go crazy for, or do you make your own? I was actually thinking of making my own treats for my girlies.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I nono, my rat enjoys donuts, jalipino peppers (accidental discovery), and on the top of the list hot wassabi peas as treats. And yes, this has been oked by a vet.

Dog treats are a common thing I just thought of to give rats as treats.


----------



## karneval (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, my oldest rat loves pasta - any kind, with any sauce, even plain. She loves it more than anything else. My white rat's favorite thing in the world is vanilla pudding. My baby's favorite is lettuce. They all of course love animals crackers and M&Ms.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

My girls love dried pasta, banana chips, Jacobs cream crackers, Reggie Rat Chik 'N' Chip treats and also Vitakraft cheese wedges (The last two they only get occasionally, but the rest they usually get everyday).


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

mine love the gerber baby Graduates finger foods-sweet potatoe puffs.
toddler in the house....well they come in these cool tubes....with great flavors. its the perfect crispy treat, plus the ratties love them.

also "veggie sticks" crispy sticks..of veggies. are very popular in my house.


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Are the Veggie Sticks actually veggies, or just look and taste like em? (I gave Brain and Nibble a bit of carrot (My favorite veggie) last night)


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine get a cracker (From cracker bread) every night and every other morning and they actually wait for them when I'm in my room of an evening!!

They also eat dog treats (mainly puppy training ones) they also have things like pasta , chicken , toast , sweetcorn , cucumber , carrots , bread (rarely give them bread) pate, tuna , lettuce , tomatoe , 

There favorite treat of all time is scrambled eggs. they go crazy!
Jess x


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh yeah also a bit of chocolate every now and then but rare lol . There not big fruit fans.
Lettuce and cucumber are not high in nutritional value but they like it and it makes me comfortable knowing they get extra water.
Jess x


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

How can veggies be treats, I give my rat that as part of his diet. A carrot a day keeps the crank away.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

RoRo said:


> How can veggies be treats, I give my rat that as part of his diet. A carrot a day keeps the crank away.


Because treats don't have to be unhealthy. My rats don't get any yogies, dog treats, prepackaged "rat" treats, etc. The only things they get as treats are fresh fruit and veggies, Earth's Best organic baby food, or very occasionally a small piece of dark chocolate when they're wheezy.

I used to give all that other stuff, until I thought: "Why am I doing this? They love peas just as much as yogies. There's no reason to give them super sugary junk food when they're just as happy with healthy food."

It's paid off. Three of my four rats have lived past the age of three years old. The remaining one is only a little over two years old, but appears in remarkable health so we expect her to live just as long.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

JulesMichy said:


> RoRo said:
> 
> 
> > How can veggies be treats, I give my rat that as part of his diet. A carrot a day keeps the crank away.
> ...


I agree 100%, i have had my rat for 8months, before that my little brother had one but died at the age of two. I started searching about rats and i have completely changed her diet!

Sugar is BAD, occasionally is ok, or if they are fussy getting meds when they are sick. You can feed a rat anything, they will eat it, its up to the owner on how much and what the rats get. 

Veggies and fruits are treats to them! Lettuce is not good for them, it has chemicals in it that can increase the chances of getting blood clots. (but you can feed it to them occasionally). Fruits are ok in moderation as they have quite a bit of natural sugars in them, one to two servings is ok. Veggies, you cant go wrong in that department! Just cook the beans, stay away from sweet potato (unless cooked) and brussel sprouts.

Chocolates, pasta, bread, dog food/treats, dairy products can be given but not everyday.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

My girls get dried, uncooked pasta almost everyday. They all absolutely love it and all you can hear is the 3 of them crunching away at it...An all round healthy treat.

They also each get a small corner of toast every morning from my mom, they are always waiting for it, once they've eaten they all pop off to bed for the day.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

RatsR4Life said:


> Chocolates, pasta, bread, dog food/treats, dairy products can be given but not everyday.


You know, I don't even give them dairy anymore. Soy milk and soy yogurt have turned out to be great substitutes, but even those I use in moderation. They get fruit salad with vanilla soy yogurt when it's a special occasion (birthday, last meal), or if they're not eating post-surgery and need a little incentive, I'll mix Oxbow Critical Care in with some baby oatmeal and vanilla soy milk.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

I actually learned a good amount from this thread. I have always wondered about treats myself. I mean no doubt about it I already assumed veggies and fruits were best. Mine love banana chips I do give them yogies. But I try not to do it every day as they are very sugary. They do seem to like green beans and peas as well. And unshelled unsalted sunflower seeds. I should try uncooked pasta. I never even thought of that.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

JulesMichy said:


> RatsR4Life said:
> 
> 
> > Chocolates, pasta, bread, dog food/treats, dairy products can be given but not everyday.
> ...


This may be a dumb question but I noticed you mentioned soy. Do you think Tofu would be good for them too? I know soy and Tofu are different things but you guys have me curious on foods and treats.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

AceYourFace said:


> JulesMichy said:
> 
> 
> > RatsR4Life said:
> ...


Too much soy in anyone's diet, rat or human, is a bad thing. So I'd say limit the tofu to an occasional treat only. Also, I seem to remember raw tofu being mentioned on the "foods never to feed" list. You might want to look that up.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine have started the shutamix diet (Cant spell it lol)
Jess x


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

You guys reminded me I wanted to try the dry pasta thing ::grabs her chop sticks:: NEW FOOD FOR RAT RAT... By the way the chopsticks are so I don't get bit, he's grabby little bugger.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

junior_j said:


> Mine have started the shutamix diet (Cant spell it lol)
> Jess x


Shunamite diet


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

What's the Shunamite Diet? (and should appoligize two of her treats were vegitables)


----------



## angel (Mar 23, 2008)

mine love raisins, in moderation, and apple, i think they are health food nuts x


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting thread. A lot of the favorite foods of other rats leave my girls cold. (Like yogies, they just stash them. Mine also don't like raisins or beans).

Mine are all pea lovers, so that's always a treat. By accident I found out that they go wild over liversausage on bagel (which I was eating myself, but I gave them tiny pieces to share. I can't see this being too healthy for them, so they don't normally get any). They love yoghurt which is a rare treat, and are always after my starbucks, so I sometimes let them lick out the empty cup.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow em I the only one who gives my rat spicey foods as a treat LOL. Yeah my babies a pea lover to, but only if it has wassabi on it... Go figure.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

JulesMichy said:


> AceYourFace said:
> 
> 
> > JulesMichy said:
> ...


Really? I follow the 'rat lady's' homemade recipie that she has been tweeking for years, and* i think *its approved by one of these rat organisations, the main ingrediant is soft tofu, packaged not bulk. I think tofu is ok because i 110% trust Debbie, im sure most of you guys know her.

http://www.ratfanclub.org/diet.html


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

RatsR4Life said:


> Really? I follow the 'rat lady's' homemade recipie that she has been tweeking for years, and* i think *its approved by one of these rat organisations, the main ingrediant is soft tofu, packaged not bulk. I think tofu is ok because i 110% trust Debbie, im sure most of you guys know her.
> 
> http://www.ratfanclub.org/diet.html


You're right, it's just bulk tofu:

http://www.petratscanada.com/forbidden_foods.htm

And I don't 110% trust Debbie. I've heard too many accounts of her being wrong about some things, especially drug doses that are way off. And I've seen too many studies about diets high in soy being problematic to make it a main component of my rats' diet.


----------

